# Labor Day Weekend



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

well, we HAD camping plans that fell through







, so now it's look for another place and other plans or stay home and work on Honey Do Lists and Outback Mods? Hmmmm.....so much that could get done at home.....but NOT go camping?









What are YOU doing for the long weekend?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We avoid holiday weekends like the plague.
We try to go either the weekend before or after holidays.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I made reservations months ago for camping on the labour Day weekend. All I ask for is a bit of sun and relaxation.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well, we HAD camping plans that fell through
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heading to Wells, ME for our week of vacation...CAN"T WAIT!
Bob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have reservations at Evening Star Camping Resort, near Havana, IL. Haven't been there before, but heard from a co-worker that it is a nice place. We had originally planned to spend 2-3 nights at the local state park (Jubilee). But thanks to our good Governor slashing the DNR budgets, electric-only sites on holiday weekends are now $30 per night!









With their budgets cut, State Parks raised their regular rates up to $20/night, as well. I can see that.

But if I'm going to spend $90 for three nights, I want something for my money besides shore power. (And since you can't make reservations, I usually go out on Thursday and erect a pup-tent on a site to pay for reserve it, so that's another $20, on top of the $90. In IL, you must put a camping structure on the site to hold it.) Evening Star has a pool, activities and games for kids, snack shop, Sat and Sun night DJs (and dance for the kids), and other organized fun stuff - for $35 per night.

I'll bet that a lot of Illinois State Parks are only half full this coming Labor Day weekend - especially with the cost to haul your trailer there. I think their huge price increase will result in less money coming in - not more. (That campground is usually full on Friday night for those 3-day weekends.)

Gotta love the Gov! (NOT!)

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Letting all those other crazies own the roads while we stay home! We tend to save our local camping for before and after the mainstream travellers/tourists are here.

Bob, we'll wave from the I-95/Portsmouth overpass ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


yeah! but Rick isn't big fan of dry camping and something tells me FREE means Dry







But I am still pondering if I want to get on internet and spend time looking for something or just give in to staying home


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Letting all those other crazies own the roads while we stay home! We tend to save our local camping for before and after the mainstream travellers/tourists are here.
> 
> Bob, we'll wave from the I-95/Portsmouth overpass ...


We'll wave back!
Actually, bringing the OB up this weekend (Sunday) and dropping it, then coming back up on Friday with the other crazies...not that WE are crazy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Letting all those other crazies own the roads while we stay home! We tend to save our local camping for before and after the mainstream travellers/tourists are here.
> 
> Bob, we'll wave from the I-95/Portsmouth overpass ...


We'll wave back!
Actually, bringing the OB up this weekend (Sunday) and dropping it, then coming back up on Friday with the other crazies...not that WE are crazy!









[/quote]
Give us a call if you want to stop (or just stop if you can figure out where we are







). PM me if you don't have our phone number ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


OK....we can share Wickiup with them...but lets not share TOOOO many.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


yeah! but Rick isn't big fan of dry camping and something tells me FREE means Dry







But I am still pondering if I want to get on internet and spend time looking for something or just give in to staying home








[/quote]

Tell Rick to get one of those shiny red things (you know, the ones that say "HONDA" all over the side of them) and join us.

Kelly


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Braving the 20+ miles to the local State Park for a long weekend!









Mark


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We are going here to go watch these guys over the weekend.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


yeah! but Rick isn't big fan of dry camping and something tells me FREE means Dry







But I am still pondering if I want to get on internet and spend time looking for something or just give in to staying home








[/quote]

Tell Rick to get one of those shiny red things (you know, the ones that say "HONDA" all over the side of them) and join us.

Kelly

[/quote]

oh Kelly, we have them-2 of em! hmmm...wonder if I could convince him??? oh Riicckkk...woops, he's sleeping on the couch







, has to work tonight...I'll ask him later...


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

We will be heading to Chattanooga TN early Friday morning for a 4-night stay at a really nice KOA there. Chattanooga has a huge aquarium with penguins that the kids have been dying to see. They also have those WWII DUK boat tours, really cool. We can’t wait to get rolling!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


OK....we can share Wickiup with them...but lets not share TOOOO many.








[/quote]

No no no... we will meet them at the Cascade Lakes Hwy cut off and blind fold them







... I think we can trust Cricket to drive th rest of the way without giving away the location.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


yeah! but Rick isn't big fan of dry camping and something tells me FREE means Dry







But I am still pondering if I want to get on internet and spend time looking for something or just give in to staying home








[/quote]

UMMMMM - we are camping on a reservoir....plenty of water if he really wants to camp wet! My friends would be more than happy to wet down the Outback if he is worried that it will get too dry...







inside and out!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


OK....we can share Wickiup with them...but lets not share TOOOO many.








[/quote]

No no no... we will meet them at the Cascade Lakes Hwy cut off and blind fold them







... I think we can trust Cricket to drive th rest of the way without giving away the location.
[/quote]
Oh yeah, she can , she can! and if by chance you come across a mean vicious







Oregon State Bison, she can protect you! 








Hmmm...maybe the Beavers should change their name to something bigger, like Bison...ya know...a little bigger, heavier, nobody messes with a Bison ya know! ( and now, for forum entertainment, let the fun begin)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


yeah! but Rick isn't big fan of dry camping and something tells me FREE means Dry







But I am still pondering if I want to get on internet and spend time looking for something or just give in to staying home








[/quote]

UMMMMM - we are camping on a reservoir....plenty of water if he really wants to camp wet! My friends would be more than happy to wet down the Outback if he is worried that it will get too dry...







inside and out!








[/quote]
Hmmmm....then we'd have wet accomodations that would make oh, maybe Ducks and Beavers happy!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


yeah! but Rick isn't big fan of dry camping and something tells me FREE means Dry







But I am still pondering if I want to get on internet and spend time looking for something or just give in to staying home








[/quote]

UMMMMM - we are camping on a reservoir....plenty of water if he really wants to camp wet! My friends would be more than happy to wet down the Outback if he is worried that it will get too dry...







inside and out!








[/quote]
Hmmmm....then we'd have wet accomodations that would make oh, maybe Ducks and Beavers happy!
[/quote]

Stir that pot.... just keep stirring that pot! (and BTW - there are both ducks and beavers living on the reservoir in harmony)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


yeah! but Rick isn't big fan of dry camping and something tells me FREE means Dry







But I am still pondering if I want to get on internet and spend time looking for something or just give in to staying home








[/quote]

UMMMMM - we are camping on a reservoir....plenty of water if he really wants to camp wet! My friends would be more than happy to wet down the Outback if he is worried that it will get too dry...







inside and out!








[/quote]
Hmmmm....then we'd have wet accomodations that would make oh, maybe Ducks and Beavers happy!
[/quote]

Stir that pot.... just keep stirring that pot! (and BTW - there are both ducks and beavers living on the reservoir in harmony)

[/quote]







and I know nothing about sports but have fun "listening" to the others


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

We won't be camping, but Labor Day weekend we go drag racing. National Trail Raceway near Columbus OH. We have a '54 F100 we race.

Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Remote camping in San Diego. TEXAS. 12 Miles of dirt road to a ranch in the Brush Country. The coolest thing about this place there is water, electricity and no body else







. Everyone enjoy their weekend (what ever you are doing)!

Had to edit and say It's FREE!!!!







:


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Camping, naturally ...

51st Annual Mackinac Bridge Walk, St Ignace, Michigan September 1, 2008


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Come down to Oregon - we will show you some "secret" places to camp at a great price (FREE!!!)


OK....we can share Wickiup with them...but lets not share TOOOO many.








[/quote]

No no no... we will meet them at the Cascade Lakes Hwy cut off and blind fold them







... I think we can trust Cricket to drive th rest of the way without giving away the location.
[/quote]

Ok then...that should work just fine.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

camping!! at Harvey's Lake, Vermont


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We are camping with 3 other families at Paradise Creek in the Gifford Pinchot Forest in Washington (dry camping of course). We will be riding motorcycles, hunting for Geocache's (have 12 in the area to find) and rock hounding. Will be a great time for everyone.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well we are staying home but good idea...I will make a honey due list for the DW.


----------

